# Im going to zante what reptiles could i see??



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

Wel im going to zante tomorrow!! WAHOOO:Na_Na_Na_Na:
And i was just wondering wat reps i could see?? i know about the logerhead turtles but what else? please can you post pictures of them aswell or just a link??
Thanks alot james : victory:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

wheres zante?..just out of interest


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

It's one of the Greek islands. 

Don't know what reps you'll see but have a great time James.


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

yep tina is right!! its 1 of the many greek islands and its soooooo hot!!:lol2: the only reptile i know about are the logerhead turtles


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

There's bound to be a good few geckoes-they get everywhere except here! I know they're not the most exciting though...
Ben


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

yep probaly but wat about the snake there are bound to be a few out since the weather is like 30-40 celsius (maby not out in 40 but probaly in 30 celsius)


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Zante rules. Go there every year cause it is so good. Went to Kefalonia this year too. Where in Zante you staying? You will see a lot of geckos but I have never seen any snakes there.


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

um i think kalamacki or however you spell it!! and we are staying in the daisey appartments!!


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

I stayed in kalamaci when i went but that was years ago. Can't remember much. Very nice place though.


----------



## felicity (May 22, 2007)

i went there last years, i think i keep seeing some kind of skinks, not to sure if they were as they are well fast i couldn't never get that close


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

Tina said:


> It's one of the Greek islands.
> 
> Don't know what reps you'll see but have a great time James.


out

Plenty of geckos and lizards. Cant remember what ones now but a few will be hanging around particularly around trees, bushes and outside of buildings and stuff. I saw loads around the campsite and poolside bar in Rome so you will see plenty.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

We had a few geckos in our apartment and went scuba diving and saw a few loggerheads. Worth it if you get chance!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

We went a few years ago, saw loads of wall lizards, a few geckos
but not much else, i can never find snakes anyway :smile:
It was very very HOT
Did see some very cute cats on the beach


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

hogboy said:


> We went a few years ago, saw loads of wall lizards, a few geckos
> but not much else, i can never find snakes anyway :smile:
> It was very very HOT
> Did see some very cute cats on the beach


all the pics of lizards i tried to get were green or tan blurs


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

argentine_boa said:


> Zante rules. Go there every year cause it is so good. Went to Kefalonia this year too. Where in Zante you staying? You will see a lot of geckos but I have never seen any snakes there.


where abouts in kefalonia did you stay? its an amazing place isnt it..


----------



## maryland (Aug 27, 2008)

*Reptile house in zante*

HEY THERE IS A REPTILE HOUSE IN ZANTE (TSILIVI)
HOW COME NO ANSWERED YOU???BEEN RUNNING SINCE 1995
PROFESSIONAL GUIDED TOUR CONDUCTED BY AUSTRALIAN FEMALE HANDLER...YOU CAN HANDLE TAKE PHOTOES ...OVER 50 SPECIES FROM ALL OVER THE WORLD..AN EXPERIENCE NO ONE FORGETS THANKS TO ME!!!!MARY....THE REPTILE HOUSE OWNER...:welcome:


----------

